# Bow club/lease



## hoythunter1861 (Aug 27, 2017)

Looking for a bow only club/lease. Specifically open to the counties of Columbia, Burke, Richmond, Lincoln, Elbert, McDuffie, Jefferson, Glasscock, Wilkes, Taliaferro, Warren, and Greene. I'm out of the Augusta area and that why I listed those counties. 

I will entertain other areas as well as long as camping is allowed (not necessary for camper, just primitive camping).


----------



## Trip Penn (Aug 29, 2017)

Sent you a pm


----------



## benjo1993 (Dec 3, 2017)

Did you ever find anything? I'm in search of a club too. bow hunting, gun hunting doesn't matter. Just want somewhere to hunt.


----------

